# New Tivo Bolt VOX (Hydra Interface) - Disable Youtube?



## nmiller0113 (Jan 17, 2016)

I've looked everywhere on the forums and don't see a thread that answers my questions. In the manage apps section there is not a selection for Youtube, so how do I disable it? In fact, the manage apps section only shows about 1/3 of what is shown on my apps screen. I cannot let my kids have access to Youtube. Also, apps I have *un*selected in manage apps are still showing in my apps, like Hulu...I've selected and unselected multiple times and it does nothing. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

The "Manage Apps" screen only controls which apps can provide search results, it does not have any affect on the list of apps in the Apps screen.


----------



## nmiller0113 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good to know. Does anyone know how to remove apps then?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can't as far as I'm aware.


----------



## nmiller0113 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well that's ridiculous. How are we supposed to manage kids access to the app. Parental controls don't do anything for that app. Absolutely horrible design choice / flaw if this is true.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nmiller0113 said:


> Well that's ridiculous. How are we supposed to manage kids access to the app. Parental controls don't do anything for that app. Absolutely horrible design choice / flaw if this is true.


there were not any parental controls for youtube pre hydra either depending how old the kids are they morethen likely will figure youtube is not checked


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> there were not any parental controls for youtube pre hydra either depending how old the kids are they morethen likely will figure youtube is not checked


Yeah, that wasn't a real block, but it was better than nothing.

The new app presentation in Hydra is awful, a side effect, I expect, of TiVo's paltry app library. IMO, it should work similar to before, allowing the user to purge from display any apps of zero interest.


----------



## nmiller0113 (Jan 17, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, that wasn't a real block, but it was better than nothing.
> 
> The new app presentation in Hydra is awful, a side effect, I expect of TiVo's paltry app library. IMO, it should work similar to before, allowing the user to purge from display any apps of zero interest.


I agree


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

nmiller0113 said:


> I've looked everywhere on the forums and don't see a thread that answers my questions. In the manage apps section there is not a selection for Youtube, so how do I disable it? In fact, the manage apps section only shows about 1/3 of what is shown on my apps screen. I cannot let my kids have access to Youtube. Also, apps I have *un*selected in manage apps are still showing in my apps, like Hulu...I've selected and unselected multiple times and it does nothing. What am I doing wrong?


The older Tivo Series 3 models no longer have youtube, but they only have two tuners


----------

